

ResearchGate aims to help scientists share negative results - bgilroy26
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/researchgate/

======
mgualt
Researchgate appears to be a private commercial entity, does not charge its
users, and is not ad-supported. Private investors are funding the company. I
have one main question: what is the business plan? I fear its users are going
to be taken for a spin.

